# Atomik 2009 Dämpferfederhärte



## Atomik09 (27. Oktober 2012)

tach leute,
ich fahr seit längerem ein Norco Atomik von 09 und hab auch den original dämper drin mit der 450x3,25 feder und die fühlt sich etwas zu hart an. ich wiege mit ausrüstung 70kg. 

wär nett wenn ich ein paar erfahrungsberichte (fahrergewicht und federhärte) bekommen könnte

bedank mich schon ma


----------



## Indian Summer (14. November 2012)

Hi Atomik09

Hier ist ein Link zu Tim Flooks, wo du die Federhärte berechnen kannst.

Mit 70 kg, 3 Inch Dämpferhub und 9 Inch Federweg (auf der längeren Position) ergibt sich 
eine Federrate von 343, mit 8 Inch (auf der kürzeren Position) von 305 (33% Sag). Somit 
wäre eine 400er bzw. sogar 350er Feder sicher nicht verkehrt. Im Zweifelsfalle eher nur 
einen Schritt aufs Mal machen und auf 400 gehen. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

